# Homemade Tools >  Magnetic Swarf Collector DIY

## skimen ruslan



----------

Bullet500 (Aug 18, 2021),

HobieDave (Aug 20, 2021),

johncg (Aug 22, 2021),

Jon (Aug 20, 2021),

mwmkravchenko (Aug 21, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 17, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks skimen ruslan! We've added your Magnetic Swarf Collector to our Cleaning category,
as well as to your builder page: skimen ruslan's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Magnetic Swarf Collector
 by skimen ruslan

tags:
magnet, cleaner

----------

skimen ruslan (Aug 18, 2021)

----------

